# torch down



## roofpro (Oct 22, 2007)

I started roofing in the mid-70's, and next to BUR, torch down was the name of the game. We still do modified repairs and re-roofs on a lot of the old industrial parks, in and around Chicago. Brai used to be one of my favorites, but now I like Firestone APP160 and 170. Very nice to work with. Soprema is a good product also, don't know if they're still around. I don't think modified will ever disappear completely. I particularly like it in the winter, it keeps me warm.


----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

the firestone is probably the least expensive,and goes down well,but I still think flintlastic torchdown is the best I`ve seen in a while :thumbsup:


----------

